# why i am against dangerous dogs lists or banned breeds



## strollingbones (Apr 15, 2009)

dangerous dog lists are very subjective.  most dogs must be trained to bite.  there are a few breeds that are given to biting more than others, i dont care for chows.  they will never growl and bite.  i am a doberman owner and they are a breed people want on the dangerous dog list.  any one who has experience with dobs knows how sillie that concept is.  maybe 30 years ago ...but not now...the problem with a doberman is simply the amount of damage a single bite will do.  i saw the post that goldens are number 3 biters..correct me if i am wrong...i think labs were listed...o hell let me find the list

Top Ten (10) Most Dangerous Dog Breeds | Pets Do

#1 pitt bull

#2 rottweilers

# 3 german shephards

#4 huskies

#5 alaskan malmutes

#6 doberman pinschers (hell yea i am not just letting this one pass either )

Dobermans are great guard dogs for their alertness, intelligence and loyalty. They can be agressive dogs when provoked. The typical pet Doberman attacks only if it believes that it, its property, or its family are in danger.

#7 chow chow  the favorite dog of marth stewart

#8 Presa Canario  now i want to know how the hell this dog gets 8?  breeders routinely muzzle them and owners do to for a good reason...this is the breed that attacked the woman in sf killing her in the hall....the dog outweighted her about 70 lb or so

#9 boxer....in defense of boxers they are territorial

#10 dalmatians...now who knew

so there you have it...pitts bulls are considered more dangerous that a presa...the list is a sham...now i do not think it is fair at all if your dog is a larger dog not to make sure that your neighbors are at peace with it.....i have told each of my neighbors if push ever came to shove to err on the side of caution...working with my neighbors has allowed me to keep my dogs free on my land but i do not kid myself...i see their tracks in the snow heading to see the dogs next door etc but my dogs stay inside much of the time ...i do not chain them that makes a dog aggressive.

i would never allow a pit bull to live next to kids...little kids like to mess with dogs thru fences or worse dogs that are on chains...

so should people be concerned with "breeds" or the owners?  i say the owners.  it takes a certain type to own these dogs. o and i have all my dogs neutered and spade...males should be neutered by 6 months...females around the same.

and yalls opinions would be?


----------



## Dis (Apr 15, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> dangerous dog lists are very subjective.  most dogs must be trained to bite.  there are a few breeds that are given to biting more than others, i dont care for chows.  they will never growl and bite.  i am a doberman owner and they are a breed people want on the dangerous dog list.  any one who has experience with dobs knows how sillie that concept is.  maybe 30 years ago ...but not now...the problem with a doberman is simply the amount of damage a single bite will do.  i saw the post that goldens are number 3 biters..correct me if i am wrong...i think labs were listed...o hell let me find the list
> 
> Top Ten (10) Most Dangerous Dog Breeds | Pets Do
> 
> ...



BOTH.  Dogs have no control over who their owners are. It's up to the breeders to do that.   Far too many do not.   Owners typically do zero research prior to buying a dog; they simple go for what's cool, or what's cute - NOT what's going to fit with their household, lifestyle, and temperament.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 15, 2009)

It always makes me sad to see lists like that. Pits are such sweet dogs. If I was allowed to have a pet I would look into the laws and see if I'm even allowed to. I would feel so much safer knowing a pit was sleeping at the end of my bed.


----------



## Mrs. G S Patton (Apr 15, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> dangerous dog lists are very subjective.  most dogs must be trained to bite.  there are a few breeds that are given to biting more than others, i dont care for chows.  they will never growl and bite.  i am a doberman owner and they are a breed people want on the dangerous dog list.  any one who has experience with dobs knows how sillie that concept is.  maybe 30 years ago ...but not now...the problem with a doberman is simply the amount of damage a single bite will do.  i saw the post that goldens are number 3 biters..correct me if i am wrong...i think labs were listed...o hell let me find the list
> 
> Top Ten (10) Most Dangerous Dog Breeds | Pets Do
> 
> ...





AMEN Bones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I say the owners. irresponsible "owners" should not own a "dangerous" breed, let alone any kind of dog. As I was telling Peejay yesterday, I was attacked by the family LAB at age 5 twice!  I will have the scars for the rest of my life. But it was mainly because my grandfather was a irresponsible owner. 
A Pomeranian killed an infant not to long ago. Any dog can be bad under the control of an incompetent owner, but folks with these types of dogs need to be even more careful.


----------



## Anguille (Apr 15, 2009)

The Center for Disease Control and just about every professional veterinary association agrees with you, Bones. 

Laws which ban or restrict particular breeds are not effective in reducing the danger of anyone being bitten or attacked by a dog. Laws which require dog owners to provide proper care, training and exercise do reduce the danger... if these laws are enforced and people who break them are punished. Often the laws we already have on the books are ignored.


----------



## Anguille (Apr 15, 2009)

Dogs which are not neutered are the most dangerous, regardless of breed.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't even have a dog but I watch The Dog Whisperer.  Ceasar Milan takes the most vicious dogs and totally changes them.

He has a pitt called Daddy or something like that.  Huge scary looking dog but he takes that dog with him to help train other dogs, to calm them down.

I've never been a dog lover until recently but I am convinced that if a dog is vicious, someone trained it to be that way.


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 15, 2009)

dogs don't attack  people .... bad owners do.....


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 15, 2009)

Take all the dogs on that list of yours and give them NO training whatsoever---do you think one breed would more prone to be bite a human than another ? Do you think one breed would do more damage with a bite than another? I think that's the point here.


----------



## Seraega (Apr 15, 2009)

As a mailman I can definitely attest to the fact that there aren't any specific breeds that are worse than others.  I think the typical breeds that get a bad name do so because scumbags are more likely to own a pitt or rottweiler than they are to own a golden retriever or lab.  Those same scumbags don't get their dogs properly trained or neutered.  They are frequently animal abusers too, so the animal becomes aggressive. 

I think the solution is not in banning specific dog breeds, but in banning specific people from owning dogs.  If your dog bites somebody that should be it.  1 strike and you're out.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 15, 2009)

Its aint the beast its the master.


If you treat a dog like a dog and act like the master you can make any dog behave.

There is brain damage that can cause a problem but other than that Dogs want to have a master.


----------



## alan1 (Apr 15, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> dangerous dog lists are very subjective.  most dogs must be trained to bite.  there are a few breeds that are given to biting more than others, i dont care for chows.  they will never growl and bite.  i am a doberman owner and they are a breed people want on the dangerous dog list.  any one who has experience with dobs knows how sillie that concept is.  maybe 30 years ago ...but not now...the problem with a doberman is simply the amount of damage a single bite will do.  i saw the post that goldens are number 3 biters..correct me if i am wrong...*i think labs were listed.*..o hell let me find the list



Here in NC, labs bite more people than any other breed, but then labs are also the most common breed in the state, so that's really just the law of averages.


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 15, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Its aint the beast its the master.
> 
> 
> If you treat a dog like a dog and act like the master you can make any dog behave.
> ...



great--well I want a dog that will protect me and bite the shit out of anyone who tries to harm me or my son. Do you recommend a toy poodle or a yorkshire terrier ?


----------



## Anguille (Apr 15, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Take all the dogs on that list of yours and give them NO training whatsoever---do you think one breed would more prone to be bite a human than another ? Do you think one breed would do more damage with a bite than another? I think that's the point here.


 
That's a good way of looking at it. Dogs are dogs and dogs will be dogs, regardless of breed. It's the socialisation with humans and the level of stress in their lives which determines the risk for danger.


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 15, 2009)

A dingo ate my baby !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anguille (Apr 15, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Its aint the beast its the master.
> ...


Hire a bodyguard .

I like that my dog might be a deterrent to anyone thinking of bothering me or breaking into my home but I'd be worried most about her welfare if she were ever in a postion to have to defend me or my possessions.


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Some humans deserve to be bitten, like this man and woman (not the kids, of course):




(Click for bigger dog)

BTW, my labs never bite anyone, although sometimes I wish they would.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 15, 2009)

Anguille said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



That strikes me very odd. I can't imagine thinking that way. Sure, I'd be upset _if_ my dog got hurt, but I wouldn't worry about it. When a dog is defending it's people it's fulfilling it's purpose, it's so happy to be serving the family. Dogs are such honorable creatures. I'd be proud of my dog for facing down danger for me, not worried.


----------



## Anguille (Apr 15, 2009)

Amanda said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


 
I don't think a dog's purpose is to be used as a weapon, I think they serve us better as companions. When you encourage a dog to be aggressive to other people you are taking a risk.


----------



## alan1 (Apr 15, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Some humans deserve to be bitten, like this man and woman (not the kids, of course):
> 
> View attachment 7261
> 
> ...



I'll gladly contribute to your legal defense fund if your dog bites the man or woman in that picture. (not the kids of course)


----------



## Dis (Apr 15, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Its aint the beast its the master.
> ...



You ever get bit by a fucking Yorkie?  Get that one.  Them little f'ckers are *evil*.


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 15, 2009)

Dis said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


We had a two pound Peke that could put any Yorkie out there to shame when it came to biting. 

The children thought he was cute going grgrgrgr when he fit in the palm of their hand.


----------



## Dis (Apr 15, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



LMAO!  Those dogs are a freaking riot, too.. I worked in a pet store when I was a teenager, and both Peke's used to climb *in* to the pie tin that was their kibble bowl, and eat their way OUT of it.. Anyone came near them got growled at, and actually *spit* at.


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 15, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> i saw the post that goldens are number 3 biters...


 
Goldens generally try to protect their territory by drowning trespassers in slobber.


----------



## Dis (Apr 15, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i saw the post that goldens are number 3 biters...
> ...



No shit.. My brother has two of them.. Their household consists of him, his wife, a 2 year old boy, an 11 year old boy, a 15 year old girl, and a cat.  Both dogs have plenty to lick to death...but bite?  Not a chance.  I swear I need to take a change of clothes with me.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 15, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> dangerous dog lists are very subjective.  most dogs must be trained to bite.  there are a few breeds that are given to biting more than others, i dont care for chows.  they will never growl and bite.  i am a doberman owner and they are a breed people want on the dangerous dog list.  any one who has experience with dobs knows how sillie that concept is.  maybe 30 years ago ...but not now...the problem with a doberman is simply the amount of damage a single bite will do.  i saw the post that goldens are number 3 biters..correct me if i am wrong...i think labs were listed...o hell let me find the list
> 
> Top Ten (10) Most Dangerous Dog Breeds | Pets Do
> 
> ...


the only two dogs that have ever bit me were a cockopoo and a bird dog, my brothers pit latched on to my leg because I was in the way of her playing with my brother but she let go as soon as she figured it out and didn't leave a mark.
Now Dalmations are dangerous because they are stupid, I had one run right into the side of my car.
Seriously any dog can be dangerous if you don't raise them right and if you are just plain stupid when it comes to your dog.


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 15, 2009)

Dis said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



On a whole they are amazingly smart. That one used to go into the bathroom. Get on the tub and get a wash rag and come dump it in my lap to wash his face. His temper though was radical. If would not have been had they not teased him. He used to ride on the tank of the motorcycle doing 60 down the highway. In the summer he'd sit under the motorcycle until he got his daily ride. 

Oh and he would not let you leave him alone if he wasn't dry after a bath. He would insist on being fully dry with the blow dryer.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 15, 2009)

When I was 12 I went over to Debbie's house to see if she could play.  (She was the 'last resort friend'; the kid I'd play with only if none of the other kids I really liked were home).  I knocked on the door, her sister opened it, and out came the freakin' little weiner dog Abby, who promptly chomped onto my ankle, breaking the skin.  I never did really like Debbie and her little weiner dog.

If you run the house and the dog knows his place the chances of him randomly biting people are less likely.  If the dog runs the house -- nastiest frequently occurs.  Abby the weiner dog ran Debbie's house.


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 15, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> When I was 12 I went over to Debbie's house to see if she could play.  (She was the 'last resort friend'; the kid I'd play with only if none of the other kids I really liked were home).  I knocked on the door, her sister opened it, and out came the freakin' little weiner dog Abby, who promptly chomped onto my ankle, breaking the skin.  I never did really like Debbie and her little weiner dog.
> 
> If you run the house and the dog knows his place the chances of him randomly biting people are less likely.  If the dog runs the house -- nastiest frequently occurs.  Abby the weiner dog ran Debbie's house.



Our weiner dog went to jail twice for ankle biting. Protective little bastard.


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 15, 2009)

Anguille said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



It was a little story, eel lady. One of those little stories one uses to make a point.
People know full well that certain dogs are more ferocious than others.
Some dogs are better hunters. Some are better trackers. Some are just better suited to scare the shit out of you.


----------



## Anguille (Apr 15, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


 
My dog does not like the patronising tone of your voice. I might just unleash her on you, ducky.


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 15, 2009)

looks like we need to start a dangerous owners list....


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 15, 2009)

Anguille said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Anguille said:
> ...



a girl dog  ????  you silly ass---dogs are boys---CATS are girls


----------



## Anguille (Apr 15, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> dogs are boys---CATS are girls


 
My mother says the same thing. Must be a Swedish thing.


----------



## Anguille (Apr 15, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> looks like we need to start a dangerous owners list....


 Does ABilker/Sailor have a dog?


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 15, 2009)

Anguille said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > dogs are boys---CATS are girls
> ...



Swedes rule--listen to your mother.


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 15, 2009)

Anguille said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > looks like we need to start a dangerous owners list....
> ...



he strikes me like more of a snake guy....


----------



## Anguille (Apr 15, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


 Swedish girl dogs rule.
Swedish boy dogs drool.


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 15, 2009)

Anguille said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Anguille said:
> ...



bitch


----------



## Anguille (Apr 15, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...


 A snake charmer?


----------



## Anguille (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 16, 2009)

THIS breed was on the ban list? This breed?

Hoomins are zo ztupid.


----------



## Chris (Apr 16, 2009)

My friend's 5 year old neice was killed by her family's pit bulls last year.


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 16, 2009)

Chris said:


> My friend's 5 year old neice was killed by her family's pit bulls last year.



As sad as that is ... it's never the animals fault, it's wrong to blame them. How they behave around humans is influenced by how humans behave toward them. This is how they were domesticated in the first place. People mistreat animals a LOT, most don't even consider them living things, even yelling at an animal for no reason will show that humans are a threat. Most people don't even see their actions as having such an impact because they are too arrogant to realize that animals DO have emotions, they DO have feelings, and they ONLY have their own stereotypes to live by. Other factors that can really effect an animals behavior is food quality. One of the biggest problems many people forget is that large dog breeds get stir crazy VERY easily, pinning them into a small yard or house without taking them for regular walks WILL drive them crazy (not insane, just on edge). Another factor that people almost always forget, animals play rough, and our bodies are not always capable of taking how rough they play, and unless they are treated well and trained well they will not know what damage their own form of play will cause, nor will they know the difference between play and "accidental" actions made by humans. Every case I have seen personally there was something that the keepers did wrong, simply because they did not know enough about the animal they were caring for ...


----------



## eots (Apr 16, 2009)

Anguille said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > dogs are boys---CATS are girls
> ...




*Like Herpes....*


Sweden introduces a new version of emergency contraception
'Condom ambulances' have been introduced in three major Swedish cities in a bid to boost the use of condoms and to call a halt to the alarming rise in sexually transmitted infections (STIs), such as chlamydia and genital herpes. Sweden the highest rates of genital herpes in Europe, with one in three women affected.

The initiative is a collaboration between Swedish health trust RFSU and a leading manufacturer of condoms. According to Carl Osvald, RFSU's marketing director, only 25% of Swedes between the ages of 16 and 25 actually use condoms despite the fact that a higher proportion are willing to do so: "Surveys show that 50% of them wouldn't mind using condoms, but for some reason, far fewer actually do."

International Herpes Alliance, News July 2004


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 16, 2009)

Anguille said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Ditto.  That's what my .45 is for.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 16, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > dangerous dog lists are very subjective.  most dogs must be trained to bite.  there are a few breeds that are given to biting more than others, i dont care for chows.  they will never growl and bite.  i am a doberman owner and they are a breed people want on the dangerous dog list.  any one who has experience with dobs knows how sillie that concept is.  maybe 30 years ago ...but not now...the problem with a doberman is simply the amount of damage a single bite will do.  i saw the post that goldens are number 3 biters..correct me if i am wrong...*i think labs were listed.*..o hell let me find the list
> ...


That's funny. My son was attacked and bitten by a lab while we were on vacation in NC. I'd still own a lab over a pit bull any day.


----------



## Anguille (Apr 16, 2009)

Ravi said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


 So why would you hold a pit bull's breed against them but not against a lab?


----------



## Ravi (Apr 16, 2009)

Anguille said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



DOG BITE LAW - Statistics about dog bites in the USA and elsewhere


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 16, 2009)

many homeowner's insurance will not insure certain breeds...if you have one of the so called dangerous breeds make sure your ho insurance covers it


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 16, 2009)

I was at the spca last week and of the 30 or so dogs up for adoption, half were pit bulls.  If raised and treated right, they are sweet dogs.  Unfortunately they've gotten a bum deal from being mistreated and many do not want to own one out of fear.  It made me wonder why there were so many pits there though.  Some were barking but most just looked at you with big, sad eyes.  They also had 6 or so black and white border collie pups, probably about 5-6 months old.  Most were already adopted.  We are all trying to talk the dad into getting another dog.  So far, no luck.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 16, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> I was at the spca last week and of the 30 or so dogs up for adoption, half were pit bulls.  If raised and treated right, they are sweet dogs.  Unfortunately they've gotten a bum deal from being mistreated and many do not want to own one out of fear.  It made me wonder why there were so many pits there though.  Some were barking but most just looked at you with big, sad eyes.  They also had 6 or so black and white border collie pups, probably about 5-6 months old.  Most were already adopted.  We are all trying to talk the dad into getting another dog.  So far, no luck.



I read that some of Michael Vick's dogs have been retrained and aren't vicious anymore.  There are ways to change them back, you have to get them to someone who knows what they are doing though.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 16, 2009)

This should be pretty cool:

Series to chronicle retraining days for Vick's dogs | Entertainment | Television | Reuters

Series to chronicle retraining days for Vick's dogs

Mon Jan 28, 2008 7:44pm EST  Email | Print | Share| Reprints | Single Page[-] Text [+] 
LAS VEGAS (Hollywood Reporter) - National Geographic Channel said Monday that its new series "Dogtown" will spend the next few months documenting the attempted rehabilitation of dogs that belonged to jailed Atlanta Falcons quarterback Michael Vick.

The 22 animals now reside at Dogtown, the Best Friends animal sanctuary in Utah.

The series will focus on four of the toughest cases as the experts at Dogtown try to "resocialize these seriously aggressive pit bulls."

"Dogtown" is in production on episodes set to premiere in the summer.

Reuters/Hollywood Reporter


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 16, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > I was at the spca last week and of the 30 or so dogs up for adoption, half were pit bulls.  If raised and treated right, they are sweet dogs.  Unfortunately they've gotten a bum deal from being mistreated and many do not want to own one out of fear.  It made me wonder why there were so many pits there though.  Some were barking but most just looked at you with big, sad eyes.  They also had 6 or so black and white border collie pups, probably about 5-6 months old.  Most were already adopted.  We are all trying to talk the dad into getting another dog.  So far, no luck.
> ...



I agree.  I don't know about the dogs I saw at the spca though . . . . hopefully they'll get adopted by people who realize that these dogs do make good pets if treated/trained correctly.

I'm glad some of Vick's dogs are getting a second chance.  They should have sent him away for a longer time.  a


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 16, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



He's a moron.  Playing football without a helmet...

Those poor dogs.


----------



## Peejay (Apr 16, 2009)

Geezus.....folks have a hard time being objective,  especially with their own breed.  

That list is spot on.  Every family should know about those things before getting a dog.  Dalmations are the prime example.  Great dogs.  You take a Dalmation and make him your best friend,  exercise him,  talk to him,  make him part of the family,  he'll be a great dog.  Put him on a chain,  isolate him,  treat him poorly,  he's the worst menace you've ever seen.  Of course,  this can happen with lots of breeds but certain breeds have particular needs.  If you don't have horses or cattle to occupy the Dalmation you had better teach that dog to play ball or something.  He has high drive.  Built in.  Genetic.  Herding/hunting type instincts.  He's bred to nip at horses heels without fear.  This is his genetic make up.  he is predisposed to particular behavior.  

Rotties are herding/guard dogs.  Roman's bred these dogs to herd and protect the livestock.  Again,  particular characterisitcs.  They have to be dealt with if you are going to try and make a pet from a working dog.  

Pit Bulls,  Dobermans,  etc.  they all have distinct traits they were bred for.  Yes,  they can be made into pets.  A bicycle can be made into a motorcycle with enough work.  Doesn't mean that a bike is the right thing to have if you want a motorcycle.  It's the thing to have if you want to take on a project.  

Sure,  labs bite.  Just apply the old bite test:  Does it have teeth?  If it does,  it will bite.  That's what teeth are for,  you see.  The thing is,  you generally have to train a lab or a beagle or a bassett to bite aggressively.  You have to teach it to be aggressive,  the breeds are specifically bred not be so.   You have to train a pit bull _not to bite_.  He is bred to be aggressive.  He is bred to bite.  That was his job,  the reason for his existence.  A dog bred with the very idea of a strong, aggressive,  powerful bite.  

And Chows.....those sneaky bastards.  I actually like pits and boxers,  I don't like chows.  Stealth biters.  They bite from behind.  The sneak up on you.  No warning.  Why?  IT'S IN THEIR BLOOD.  That's how they behave.  Not all of them.....most of them.  Typical behavior in that breed.  Is it the dogs fault?  Well....yes and no.  It's not his fault that he was bred into that disposition but it is his nature,  his genetic make up,  a part of what he is.  His owners aren't at fault for the dog being what it is.  If it's a born biter,  it's a born biter.  You'll have to look a bit further up the ownership tree to find the people that made the dog that way.  What is the owners fault is not knowing their breed.  Too many boxer owners know that their dog is a loving, gentle member of the family.  Never did see him bite or even growl.  Until Jimmy's little friend came over and got mauled.  I don't give a damn how friendly your pit,  your boxer, you rottie is with you and yours.  You can defend your breed based on how nice your dog is all day long.  Fact is,  he has a genetic disposition to behave a certain way.  Perhaps he checks this attitude with you.  You have dominted him.  He will not do so with others.  To expect your dog not to display his genetic characterisitcs with others is to expect everyone to be a dog handler.  It just isn't so.  Your dog's behavior is a one on one proposition.  Each creature your dog comes into contact with has to work out it's own relationship with your dog,  regardless of your dogs disposition to you.  If you are there,  you can control.  If you are not,  it is a dog eat dog world.  

My lab is a sweet heart around me and people in general.  But you know what?  I've got enough sense to know that if I take her over to my buddies pond where the ducks are,  I will have to pay for the damned ducks.  She can't help it.  So long as I am there,  she won't make a move on the birds.  Turn my back for a moment and she goes ape shit on anything with feathers.  It's her nature. There is only so much you can do.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 16, 2009)

Peejay said:


> Geezus.....folks have a hard time being objective,  especially with their own breed.
> 
> That list is spot on.  Every family should know about those things before getting a dog.  Dalmations are the prime example.  Great dogs.  You take a Dalmation and make him your best friend,  exercise him,  talk to him,  make him part of the family,  he'll be a great dog.  Put him on a chain,  isolate him,  treat him poorly,  he's the worst menace you've ever seen.  Of course,  this can happen with lots of breeds but certain breeds have particular needs.  If you don't have horses or cattle to occupy the Dalmation you had better teach that dog to play ball or something.  He has high drive.  Built in.  Genetic.  Herding/hunting type instincts.  He's bred to nip at horses heels without fear.  This is his genetic make up.  he is predisposed to particular behavior.
> 
> ...



Off topic but do you think people are the same as dogs? Just wondering.


----------



## Peejay (Apr 16, 2009)

Amanda said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Geezus.....folks have a hard time being objective,  especially with their own breed.
> ...



Yes.  I do.  People have genetic predispositions as well.

The difference?  A little thing called civilization.  Dogs have very little capacity for empathy or compassion. Perhaps some,  but not much.   We have a great capacity for such.  That's why we don't go chasing after every other male that walks by the house.  Civilization.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 16, 2009)

Anguille said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



Because statistically speaking, Pits are more dangerous. 

SON (not dog, edit, lol) has a rednosed pit, we all love him, he was raised with my kids and has been around their baby since birth.

But we ALL recognize he's a dangerous animal. Even is he is a sweetheart and a part of the family. We do NOT leave him alone with children, we do NOT allow him to "romp" with other dogs who are the least bit aggressive....


----------



## Peejay (Apr 16, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Yep....one false move and instinct kicks in.  All those years of being a gentle, loving dog turn into a mauling.  Any dog can display this.  Any dog can become moved to agression and bite.  Fact is,  the pits threshold to this level af aggression is extremely low.  And once he crosses that threshold,  it isn't a warning bite,  a single bite or a bite and run.  He will lock onto his prey and pursue until he has done what he is bred to do.  

Doesn't make him a "bad" dog.  In fact,  makes him a "good" dog,  according to his breed characteristics.  If he's good at chasing down, biting and mauling other living things,  he's a great pit bull,  by the book.  And that makes him inherently dangerous.  As he was meant to be.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 16, 2009)

Peejay said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Peejay said:
> ...



Thank you PJ. 

I'd rep you but I'm tapped out.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 16, 2009)

Exactly. So long as you know what you've got and you deal with it responsibly. We have no problems with him, he's well socialized, he's a house dog.

But we're careful with him, and take no chances. I couldn't pull that dog off a kid or another dog if there was a  problem. I have a bitch terrier that just harrangues him and even though he's never acted aggressively towards her, I'll only let them be together when my son is with them. When we move Snoop through the house and the kids are in, she goes into her crate until he's wherever he's going. Because SHE'S possessive, and SHE'S aggressive. And you don't want to risk having him reacting to it when there are a bunch of little kids around. Because dogs can lose their tempers, just like people. And when a dog that powerful loses his temper, someone or something is getting hurt.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 16, 2009)

Pit Bulls, Dobermans, etc. they all have distinct traits they were bred for. Yes, they can be made into pets. A bicycle can be made into a motorcycle with enough work. Doesn't mean that a bike is the right thing to have if you want a motorcycle. It's the thing to have if you want to take on a project

for a brief moment in time peejay i liked you .....did you miss the part where i have a doberman?


----------



## Peejay (Apr 16, 2009)

Amanda said:


> Peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



Perhaps I could interest you in taking a moderate position in my Rep Bank?  

The emerging trend is that you can invest rep with us and then in a time of need,  like now,  you can redeem your dividends by having other posters rep for you.  It's a great investment and the turn around is fast.  Had you invested yesterday,  you could already be using your rep dividends.  No more embarassing "I'm all out of rep moments".  

Just go here and periodically invest a small amount of rep.  You'll see benefits in a matter of hours.  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/73980-peejays-us-rep-bank-2.html


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 16, 2009)

and i am objective damn it....as long as you agree with me


----------



## Peejay (Apr 16, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> and i am objective damn it....as long as you agree with me



Ha!  

I love my dog!  She is a sweety.  But I don't trust her around birds.  No way.

(at least not birds that you expect to not be molested.)


----------



## Peejay (Apr 16, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> Pit Bulls, Dobermans, etc. they all have distinct traits they were bred for. Yes, they can be made into pets. A bicycle can be made into a motorcycle with enough work. Doesn't mean that a bike is the right thing to have if you want a motorcycle. It's the thing to have if you want to take on a project
> 
> for a brief moment in time peejay i liked you .....did you miss the part where i have a doberman?




Yeah,  I caught that.  But I also caught that you are careful about the neighbors and certain situations with the dog.  That's good manners for an owner.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 16, 2009)

And don't walk your damn dog without a leash. I hate it when pit owners decide to "make a point" by strolling around the neighborhood with their dogs leashless.


----------



## Peejay (Apr 16, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> And don't walk your damn dog without a leash. I hate it when pit owners decide to "make a point" by strolling around the neighborhood with their dogs leashless.



Ugh.  I prefer a rural setting where dogs can be leashless.  But,  if you're out in public,  you gotta have a leash on any dog.  Even the most obedient dogs have hot buttons and are prone to tear out after other critters, noises, etc.  I know that there are extremely well trained animals that are probably safe.  That guy with his tiger in Vegas handled his animal really well for 99.9% of his shows.  That .1% was a SOB.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 16, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> Pit Bulls, Dobermans, etc. they all have distinct traits they were bred for. Yes, they can be made into pets. A bicycle can be made into a motorcycle with enough work. Doesn't mean that a bike is the right thing to have if you want a motorcycle. It's the thing to have if you want to take on a project
> 
> for a brief moment in time peejay i liked you .....did you miss the part where i have a doberman?


Some dogs within a breed actually do make good pets. My Rottie was one of them, never would hurt a fly unless it was an adult that personally threatened me. The kids could have shot me dead and she wouldn't have gone after them. But she was a special dog. Her mother tried to rip my throat out for entering my own apartment.

Big jawed dogs can do more damage than small jawed dogs, and that is all that really matters.

Problem is, most people cannot handle big dogs and therefore shouldn't own them if they have kids or live in a neighborhood with kids.


----------

